

Microsoft to encrypt data in its services in bid to prevent snooping - hepha1979
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/microsoft-to-encrypt-data-in-its-services-in-bid-to-prevent-snooping/2013/12/04/f91f7b02-5d2c-11e3-bc56-c6ca94801fac_story.html

======
Zigurd
> _“The goal is clear: We want to be sure that governments use legal processes
> rather than brute force to access user data,” Brad Smith, Microsoft’s
> general counsel, said in an interview._

The problem is that there are secret legal processes that have been abused to
"access user data." The only way to actually secure user data from state
actors willing to abuse legal process is to put it out of reach of anyone but
the user.

The lesson has been that there is no middle ground. Security experts are
living in the past, where they can cooperate with authorities in some cases
and not end up betraying their users to pervasive surveillance.

